

Why Big Business isn't aggressively reinvesting in the economy - alexwestholm
http://www.investors.com/NewsAndAnalysis/Article.aspx?id=562926&p=1

======
kevin_morrill
The other alternative beyond uncertainty is that there is a lack of great
entrepreneurs and also prospective employees for them to hire.

